# Lakers 2005-2006 Roster Thread



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*2005-2006 Los Angeles Lakers*

*Starting Lineup:*




































*Aaron McKie-Kobe Bryant-Lamar Odom-Kwame Brown-Chris Mihm*

*Bench:*
*Center:*








*Andrew Bynum*

*Power Forward:*















*Brian Cook-Slava Medvedenko*

*Small Forward:*






















*Devean George-Jumaine Jones-Luke Walton*

*Shooting Guard:*















*Laron Profit-Von Wafer*

*Point Guard:*















*Smush Parker-Sasha Vujacic*

*Coaches:*




































*Phil Jackson(HC)-Frank Hamblen(AC)-Kurt Rambis(AC)-Brian Shaw(AC)-Gary Vitti(AT)**



2005-2006 Player Statistics

Centers:
Chris Mihm-
Andrew Bynum-

Power Forwards:
Kwame Brown-
Brian Cook-
Slava Medvedenko-

Small Fowards:
Lamar Odom-
Devean George-
Jumiane Jones-
Luke Walton-

Shooting Guards:
Kobe Bryant-
Laron Profit-
Von Wafer-

Point Guards:
Aaron McKie-
Smush Parker-
Sasha Vujacic-

Salaries:
Pos.-Name-05/06 Sal.-Exp. Yr.

Centers:
C-Vlade Divac-$5,393,300-05/06
C-Andrew Bynum-$1,888,680-08/09
C-Chris Mihm-$3,813,750-06/07

Power Forwards:
PF-Slava Medvedenko-$3,176,471-05/06
PF-Brian Cook-$1,038,960-06/07
PF-Kwame Brown-$7,000,000-07/08

Small Fowards:
SF-Luke Walton-??-??/??
SF-Jumaine Jones-$1,818,182-05/06
SF-Devean George-$4,950,000-05/06
SF-Lamar Odom-$11,340,251-08/09

Shooting Guards:
SG-Von Wafer-$398,762-06/07
SG-Laron Profit-$900,498-07/08
SG-Kobe Bryant-$15,946,875-10/11

Point Guards:
PG-Sasha Vujacic-$910,440-07/08
PG-Smush Parker-$745,248-06/07
PG-Aaron McKie-??-??/??*

*Amensty Clause:*
*PF-Brian Grant-$13,841,522-06/07*

*Total Cap Figure:*
*$74,974,572*


*Offseason Transactions:*
*Wenesday, July 6*
Los Angeles Lakers signed center Andrew Bynum.
*Wenesday, July 13*
Los Angeles Lakers signed forward Ronny Turiaf.
*Thursday, July 21*
Portland named Dean Demopoulos assistant coach.
*Monday, August 1 *  
Los Angeles Lakers signed guard Von Wafer.
*Tuesday, August 2  * 
Los Angeles Lakers traded guard Chucky Atkins and Caron Butler to Washington for guard Laron Profit and forward Kwame Brown; signed guard Smush Parker.
*Monday, August 8*
Los Angeles Lakers re-signed forward Luke Walton.
*Wednesday, August 10*
Los Angeles Lakers waived forward Brian Grant.
*Wednesday, August 26*
Los Angeles Lakers signed guard Aaron McKie.

*In-Season Transactions:*
*Will update as they happen*


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow ....Good job thanx.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

i still think same lineup would play real good, but it probably wont end up like this

C-Andrew Bynum
PF-Kwame
SF-Lamar Odom
SG-Kobe Bryant
PG-Von Wafer

Wafer is a little big to play PG but Lakers have had a lot of success with huge PGs so why stop now?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Lakermike05 said:


> Wow ....Good job thanx.


Thank you. I'll probably be doing more of these. Thanks again, rep is nice :wink:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Thank you. I'll probably be doing more of these. Thanks again, rep is nice :wink:



Done and Done.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What a crappy team but nice post!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

wow, that was really cool. thanks.:biggrin:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2522308#post2522308


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

There is no way we are a playoff team right now. 10th in the west if we are lucky.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> There is no way we are a playoff team right now. 10th in the west if we are lucky.


We were a playoff team last year but injuries kept that out,if we're all healthy then theres no reason we can be at the 6 7 spot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> We were a playoff team last year but injuries kept that out,if we're all healthy then theres no reason we can be at the 6 7 spot.


 No, we were not a playoff team last year. Injuries are part of the game. Stop using them as an excuse. A team with actual depth can deal with injuries. Noticed that the Spurs kept things afloat when Duncan went down with the bum ankle instead of completely crumbling like we did when Odom went down. We have no depth at all this year and only two guys that I'm convinced should even be in the starting lineup (Kobe and Lamar of course). As I have said numerous times, rebuilding takes time and I'm more than willing to ride out the tough times with the team. But I do think a lot of the guys around here with overblown expectations are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No, we were not a playoff team last year. Injuries are part of the game. Stop using them as an excuse. A team with actual depth can deal with injuries. Noticed that the Spurs kept things afloat when Duncan went down with the bum ankle instead of completely crumbling like we did when Odom went down. We have no depth at all this year and only two guys that I'm convinced should even be in the starting lineup (Kobe and Lamar of course). As I have said numerous times, rebuilding takes time and I'm more than willing to ride out the tough times with the team. But I do think a lot of the guys around here with overblown expectations are in for a rude awakening.


I was not using that as an excuse dont put words in my mouth i do agree lakers didnt have any depth but my point was if kobe didnt get hurt we would of been in the playoffs so there, i dont want this becoming an EHL blowout were EHL kills the other guys in arguements.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> I was not using that as an excuse dont put words in my mouth i do agree lakers didnt have any depth but my point was if kobe didnt get hurt we would of been in the playoffs so there, i dont want this becoming an EHL blowout were EHL kills the other guys in arguements.


 :laugh:

I respect your opinion. But keep in mind that we were .500 when Kobe was out. Our season tanked when Lamar went down because we had absolutely no inside presence. This year we have even less of inside presence unless a fire lights under Kwame's ***. Even then, is Kwame going to be enough?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I respect your opinion. But keep in mind that we were .500 when Kobe was out. Our season tanked when Lamar went down because we had absolutely no inside presence. This year we have even less of inside presence unless a fire lights under Kwame's ***. Even then, is Kwame going to be enough?



Your right we need a quality big man that can come off the bench for us, i think tractor would be an OK signing but hopefully we can keep vlade.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

What you guys need is a PG. McKie isn't going to cut it. And since you don't have Caron who is going to go to the 2 when Kobe moves too the 1? Jumaine? If I were the Lakers I would focus on developing Bynum and forgeting about getting cap for 2007. You guys arent going to get LeBron, Carter, Carmelo..It is soo pointless.

I agree with BH though, this team wasn't a playoff team last year, and isn't this year. See something a lot of fans aren't seeing this year is how deep the WC is. 6 teams that were in the playoffs last year will most likely be in there:

Denver/SA/Dallas/PHX/Houston/Sacrmento

that leaves 2 spots left for teams to make it. Those teams are:

Utah/Seattle/LAL/LAC/GSW

I don't see Seattle making it, and same with LAL, the Clips would be next. It's pretty set/deep already. You have to have a really good team to get into the playoffs, a few years ago you could sneak in with a decent roster, now you have to have a superstar..


----------



## KnowledgeIsPower (Sep 3, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> What you guys need is a PG. McKie isn't going to cut it. And since you don't have Caron who is going to go to the 2 when Kobe moves too the 1? Jumaine? If I were the Lakers I would focus on developing Bynum and forgeting about getting cap for 2007. You guys arent going to get LeBron, Carter, Carmelo..It is soo pointless.
> 
> I agree with BH though, this team wasn't a playoff team last year, and isn't this year. See something a lot of fans aren't seeing this year is how deep the WC is. 6 teams that were in the playoffs last year will most likely be in there:
> 
> ...


I believe that last year with no coach change and no Odom injury, we would have squeased into the seventh or eight spot. Anybody who says that the Lakers are worst off this upcoming year has no Idea what the Lakers problem was last year. BH is right, the Lakers did not have a good big man; they had Odom playing at the 4! Also they had a glut of small fowards and guards that did not fit the molds of the system that they were playing last year - no balance at all. That is why the Kwame Brown trade was important. They gave up a sf forward, which they had too much of, and got another power forward. Kwame Brown may turn out not be as good as the Lakers hope but he still brings them *size* and he is not going to sit there and not help out the team in some form. This off-season could have ended perfectly, as far as adding size, if Ronny did not have surgury. With a New coach(Phil Jackson), balanced restored, Kobe Byant, And most of the team very confident(which was not present last year), they should make the playoffs and a second round appearance.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KnowledgeIsPower said:


> I believe that last year with no coach change and no Odom injury, we would have squeased into the seventh or eight spot. Anybody who says that the Lakers are worst off this upcoming year has no Idea what the Lakers problem was last year. BH is right. the Lakers did not have a good big man, they had Odom playing at the 4! also they had a glut of small fowards and guards that did not fit the molds of the system that they were playing last year. No balance at all. That is why the Kwame Brown trade is important. They gave up a sf forward, which they had too much of, and got another power forward. Kwame Brown may turn out not be as good as we hope but he is still *size* and he is not going to sit there and not help out the team in some form. This off-season could have ended perfectly, as far as adding size, if Ronny did not have surgury. With a New coach, balanced restored, Kobe Byant, And most of the team very confident(which was not present last year), they should make the playoffs and a second round appearance.




Perrrrfectly said.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll be so happy if we make the Playoffs, but the west is stacked. Kwame needs to be getting at least 16/9 for us to have a shot, unless we make some decent signing/trade.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

KnowledgeIsPower said:


> I believe that last year with no coach change and no Odom injury, we would have squeased into the seventh or eight spot. Anybody who says that the Lakers are worst off this upcoming year has no Idea what the Lakers problem was last year. BH is right, the Lakers did not have a good big man; they had Odom playing at the 4! Also they had a glut of small fowards and guards that did not fit the molds of the system that they were playing last year - no balance at all. That is why the Kwame Brown trade was important. They gave up a sf forward, which they had too much of, and got another power forward. Kwame Brown may turn out not be as good as the Lakers hope but he still brings them *size* and he is not going to sit there and not help out the team in some form. This off-season could have ended perfectly, as far as adding size, if Ronny did not have surgury. With a New coach(Phil Jackson), balanced restored, Kobe Byant, And most of the team very confident(which was not present last year), they should make the playoffs and a second round appearance.


Well said! :clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Look how big our lineup is

PG- Aaron McKie 6'5 Average PG: 6'2
SG- Kobe Bryant 6'6 Average SG: 6'6
SF- Lamar Odom 6'10 Average SF: 6'7
PF- Kwame Brown 6'11 Average PF: 6'10
C- Chris Mihm 7'0 Average C: 6'10

That will be a definite advantage, especially against undersized teams. I think we will be good if they learn how to boss other teams around with their height. Lamar will cause huge matchup problems. He'll have a high FG% posting up smaller SFs. Plus Lamar at SF adds another big body in the paint. We'll have good rebounding too cause Shawn Marion is the only SF in the league that can outrebound Lamar. Aaron McKie is a good rebounder for PG. And Kobe is one of the better rebounding wings in the league. Kwame Brown and Chris Mihm are solid rebounders.

Our defense will be a lot better also. Even if Lamar doesn't improve much on defense, just being big we'll give SF's a hard time. Aaron McKie and Kobe are good perimeter defenders so we won't have to depend on the post so much. And even IF they penetrate, Lamar is a great weakside blocker. Chris Mihm is a great shotblocker too. Guards will not wanna penetrate against us cause we got three 6'10 or over players in there.

Our defense will create for our offense also. We'll get more opportunities to score. We'll have pretty good chemistry. Lamar will post up SFs for easy points. He can serve as a low post scorer to relieve the pressure on Kobe. Kobe will get our frontcourt great looks too. As long as Mihm and Kwame can finish off of passes from Kobe, Aaron and Lamar who are all good passers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not only are we big, but we are fairly quick too. :clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh yea Aaron will be hittin threes too. We'll depend alot on his three point shooting. Cause Lamar and Kobe will get double teamed often, he'll get lots of open looks. He's a fairly accurate three point shooter. 

But one thing I don't like is our lack of depth. It doesn't seem we are going to get another PG unless there is a trade. We don't have all that much talent in the whoel roster either.

Aaron= Okay starter
Kobe= *Superstar*
Lamar= Borderline All star
Kwame= Solid
Chris= Not really dependable

There doesn't seem to be much help around Kobe. And I won't even mention our bench. But i'll be soooooooo happy if we signed Dennis Rodman. He'll just give us a banger who is already proven and one of the greatest bangers of all time. I know he's 44, but I think he can be half as good as Dikembe. If we signed Spree thatd be awesome.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

The weakest link though is Aaron McKie, he is 6'5, but most PG's like Baron, Kidd, etc.. can all blow right by him. If you can find a solid PG during the season, or before it, I defiinitely think you guys have a chance at the playoffs.


----------

